

The Irken Language - sanxiyn
http://www.nightmare.com/rushing/irken/irken/lang.html

======
Fargren
Is this named after the alien race in Jhonen Vasquez's Invader Zim?

~~~
h5n1
Not a single reference to "invader" or "Zim" is found on the linked document
:( What a tease, indeed.

------
roryokane
After I read the intro, I thought to myself “okay, it’s statically-typed where
Scheme is not. So why is that an advantage?” I don’t want to read about how to
use a new language without knowing what advantages that language has over
other languages, so I can know if it’s right for my needs. Therefore, I think
the Features/Motivation section should be at the top, right under Syntax, not
way at the bottom.

------
makmanalp
>(define length

> () -> 0

> (_ . tl) -> (+ 1 (length tl)))

^ Syntax in my scheme (other than sexps)? Heresy.

~~~
Homunculiheaded
what about '=>'

e.g.

    
    
       (define (test ls)
          (cond
            ((car ls) => (lambda (a) a))
            (else '())))
       >(test '(1 2 3))
       >1

------
wbhart
This looks like a very interesting language. I like the idea of exploring the
statically typed Scheme space. I especially like the support for algebraic
datatypes and the array notation. But a couple of things puzzle the hell out
of me. Why Python (at all) and why not LLVM already. Using Python for the
front end surely makes it much harder to set up an efficient API accessible
from C. The use of C for the back end is perfectly defensible, but (and I'll
have to read it more carefully to check) does this mean there is no (fast)
interpreter and it is only a compiled language? If so, I'm disappointed, as
the language itself looks absolutely great. With the LLVM Jit on the back end
and a front end written in C, say, this would surely be a killer language.

------
lemming
This looks really cool. I've always thought that PreScheme was an interesting
idea, it's been on my list of "maybe in the future" projects for a while now.
This looks like a pretty nice update to it. I'd imagine that the combination
of type inference and macros could lead to some really incomprehensible error
messages, though.

